# Newbie kayaker



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Have been looking at different models and though I was all set , then I read on stripersurf.com that East coasters preferred SIK's to SOT's. Now I am just confused. Plan on using yak on nearby lakes but mostly for fishing in the surf at VA beach and OBX. Any recommendations on SIK's Vs. SOT's.

Thanks much

MG


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Surf_cat,

SITs has their advantages but I believe the SOTs are on the rise. It has much to do with personal preferences, but I believe SOTs are easier to rig for fishing. Try following websites, SOTs pretty big on the west coast, I believe much of the yak fishermen up north (nj) are using SOTs also.

http://www.bigwatersedge.com/ (West Coast, nice pics and actual instructional, tournament and trip movies)

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/ (This site has great message board, you can find nice used yaks here, tons of info)

http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/

http://www.tidalfish.com/home.asp (I know this site is for boating, but they do have a forum for kayaking)

Hope this helps.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

They NE guys that fish SINK's are the old school crowd, actually the majority of kayak anglers prefer SOT's. In cold weather you simply dress for the weather. You have more gear options with the SOT's.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Surfcat, I have SIK and have had very little problem with it. I am however buying a SOT. 
I took a spill this past fall in the CBBT and had a hard time getting back in and will not even try to do a surf launch in the ocean.
Prices are about the same, but I think you will find the SOT to be more versatile.

Robert


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Surf Cat, I'm not a newbie kayaker, but I am a newbie kayak fisherman (5 months). I've owned a SINK and had a lot of fun with it but a SOT is the way to go unless you plan to stay on flat water all the time. Check out the articles on ruthlessfishing.com . And if you can find one, pick up a copy of "Kayakfishing, The Revoloution" by Ken Daubert. It was printed in 2001, so some of the information is dated such as kayak models and web sites he mentioned, but it's still a good read. Wild River Outfitters has it and amazon.com of course. Hope this helps.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

what is a sik and a sok ive been looking into getting into a kayak but dont know anythang about them


----------



## JeepNflyfshr4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*SOT for SURF!*

I've got both a SI and SOT. SOT is tarpon 120 Angler - LOVE IT! I surf the waves up to about 6-7 feet and it handles great. It is much better for fishing because you are higher up( maybe 6"). I've been down the delaware river and through the rapids. I cannot get over how well this boat handles. The best part is, if you do tip over, you can get right back on easily, no emptying water out. This boat is amazing for anything you do. Not very expensive, either. I got mine as a demo and got 25% off!!! I do alot of fly fishing and this boat is great for it, very sturdy. 
One thing I think shys people away from the SOTs is the weight. A SOT will weigh slightly more, but not THAT much as to make your decision.
Hope some of this helps.
Bob


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

*StriperSwiper*










SIK= Sit In Kayak The classic sense of a kayak where the kayaker sits inside of the hull.










SOT= Sit On Top Pretty much a surfboard with some of the core carved out where the paddler would sit.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Much Thanks*

for all the great responses. Definitely planning on a SOT.

Currently looking at the OceanKayak Prowler 13. Saw one at BPS, pretty much rigged and ready for fishing for $750. Does that sound about right price wise?

Thanks again


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Surf_cat,

check with Jon at 
http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/. He might be able to beat that price for you or work out a deal. Never hurts to try... prowler 13 is nice... that's what i'm leaning toward...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Surf Cat*

Surf Cat, Check with Appomattox River Company before you buy. Their Prowler 13' starts @ $629.00 add aprox. $100.00 for anglers package. If BPS's prowler comes with any other acc. tell them. they may try to match.
They have three locations in Virginia. Check web site for location nearest you. www.paddleva.com

I do not work for them but after checking them out last week. I will be buying my Tarpon 140 from them.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Robert*

Thanks, I had planned on checking with them (Appomattox River CO.)since I am in Richmond. I'll give them a call.

Thanks again


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

*sink vs sot*

I have both, a pungo (sit in Kayak) and a tarpon 120 (sit on top kayak) and have rigged them both for fishing and each has its advantages in different situations. The pungo (sink) is very light and easy to maneuver which is great when I have to portage into hidden ponds and small lakes but my tarpon is great for when I want to be able to get out and wade because you can just climb off and back on easily or stretch my legs by dangling them over the side while fishing.
Hope this helps...but I sugest you rent or demo different boats to find out what you like before you buy. 

hope this was helpfull


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yak Fish, welcome aboard!


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks,
This is a great message board, I look forward to sharing info and fishing stories with other kayak fishing enthusiast. 

Do any of you guys ever get together to hold kayak rigging clinics and fish together in the tybee area ?


----------

